# Where do you shop for cute clothes?



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

I have realized that I don't really have anything cute or sexy in my closet. All mostly stuff one would wear to work or casual dinners.

I've never been in this situation before since cute/sexy clothes never were on my list when I was overweight so now I am at a loss on where to even look.

Any and all ideas welcome.


----------



## PDubA (Oct 14, 2012)

I love Dots Fashion stores or I always find a great bargain at Burkes Outlet's  (Dots should have an online store, Burkes is by location only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Congrats on your weight loss - I hope you find some awesome stuff.

On a side note I am gaining weight (LOL), expecting our first baby, anyone know where to get good cheap maternity clothes?  I hate spending an arm and a leg on something I will only be using for a season.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PDubA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Dots Fashion stores or I always find a great bargain at Burkes Outlet's  (Dots should have an online store, Burkes is by location only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the heads up, I had forgotten about Dots!

As for maternity clothes, what about Good Will or consignment shops?


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 14, 2012)

I noticed you're in Texas so you should be able to find a Shasa or Bui Yah Kah around! I love both stores because they always have the latest fashions and don't cost an arm and a leg. They also do AMAZING end of season sales. I got a skirt, pair of flats, pair of shorts, pair of jeans for only $25. You can get basics at Shasa for about $3-5 and usually nothing in the store is over $25-30. I've gotten plenty of adorable dresses there for $10-20!


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I noticed you're in Texas so you should be able to find a Shasa or Bui Yah Kah around! I love both stores because they always have the latest fashions and don't cost an arm and a leg. They also do AMAZING end of season sales. I got a skirt, pair of flats, pair of shorts, pair of jeans for only $25. You can get basics at Shasa for about $3-5 and usually nothing in the store is over $25-30. I've gotten plenty of adorable dresses there for $10-20!


 Thanks for the recommendations, I've checked them out in the past and they didn't seem to carry anything in "plus" size. Did I miss the section? I'm now a size 16/18 and dont see myself getting much smaller.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

I think if you're looking to update and want some staples, definitely don't be afraid to pay a little more for quality pieces. For cutesy or sexy stuff, I shop all over. JCP, Macy's...doesn't matter, I always hit sales racks and comb through lol. But I'm one of those people that can be in a store for hours and try on arm loads of stuff and walk out with one or two things. My friend is a huge fan of Lane Bryant, but they aren't all that discounted, even with sales.

Pancua, what's your idea of sexy, in an outfit? Do you like trims or necklines?


----------



## glamigirl (Oct 14, 2012)

try torrid.com...


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 14, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the recommendations, I've checked them out in the past and they didn't seem to carry anything in "plus" size. Did I miss the section? I'm now a size 16/18 and dont see myself getting much smaller.
Hmm, I'm not very sure about Bui Yah Kah because the one we have here is very small, but I think most of Shasa's tops/dresses are just in the S/M/L/XL scale but unfortunately they're organised as well as a F21 and everything is just scattered all over the store so it's hard to find what you're looking for. They pretty much just group random types of clothes together by colour and don't even bother to put them all in the same corner/section of the store. My mum's bought jeans from them before that fit pretty well and she wears a size 14/16, so you should be able to find cute clothes too!

And like MissLindaJean just suggested, JCP, Macy's, and even Dillard's actually have some great stuff in their sales racks. Over the summer when I was taking my grandma out to malls all over the city she somehow found a bunch of ADORABLE clothes that were literally marked down to $3 each that had original price tags of $50+ in JCP.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, I'm not very sure about Bui Yah Kah because the one we have here is very small, but I think most of Shasa's tops/dresses are just in the S/M/L/XL scale but unfortunately they're organised as well as a F21 and everything is just scattered all over the store so it's hard to find what you're looking for. They pretty much just group random types of clothes together by colour and don't even bother to put them all in the same corner/section of the store. My mum's bought jeans from them before that fit pretty well and she wears a size 14/16, so you should be able to find cute clothes too!
> 
> And like MissLindaJean just suggested, JCP, Macy's, and even Dillard's actually have some great stuff in their sales racks. Over the summer when I was taking my grandma out to malls all over the city she somehow found a bunch of ADORABLE clothes that were literally marked down to $3 each that had original price tags of $50+ in JCP.


 JCP is restructuring their store to keep up numbers and garner more interest from customers. I actually like it a lot more..and I like the concept of things being at their "rock bottom" price with the first and third Fridays doing additional markdowns.. They have great sale racks! I've managed to find great pieces marked down to the $3 point, too.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JCP is restructuring their store to keep up numbers and garner more interest from customers. I actually like it a lot more..and I like the concept of things being at their "rock bottom" price with the first and third Fridays doing additional markdowns.. They have great sale racks! I've managed to find great pieces marked down to the $3 point, too.


 Yeah, I like it too! I think it was a huge mistake when they stopped sending out coupons to their customers and just lowered their prices slightly across the board. While I understand the merits of that and still bought from them often, most shoppers are drawn into stores when they're offering a $10 off $50 or something similar because they can't resist the promise of a deal. Are the JCPs near you all under construction as well? Every single one I've been to lately is half closed off from it. I noticed one was building a Sephora... while there's a real Sephora 15 feet away.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 14, 2012)

I shop all over JCP, that is all my closet has but its all t shirts and jeans. Maybe I am just not seeing sexy stuff. 

Then again, it could be that I just dont see myself as sexy in anything so I have two things working against me. LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/129633/jc-penney-expansion-like-love-or-hate

chit chat there lol..I started a thread on that..it is interesting..Target is also doing something similar, but more on line with continuing collaborations with designers.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

When in doubt, do a v neck lol.. or a little animal print. Also, a little black dress for nights out. The LBD is timeless and you can make it sexier with a pair of heels in a great shade and a pop of bling.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

> I noticed you're in Texas so you should be able to find a Shasa or Bui Yah Kah around! I love both stores because they always have the latest fashions and don't cost an arm and a leg. They also do AMAZING end of season sales. I got a skirt, pair of flats, pair of shorts, pair of jeans for only $25. You can get basics at Shasa for about $3-5 and usually nothing in the store is over $25-30. I've gotten plenty of adorable dresses there for $10-20!


 size XL is generally 14-16, XXL is 16-18 by N American sizes. Cute Asian stuff is generally cut smaller. If you purchase directly from Asia, 16-18 is XXXXXL. Before I lost 34lbs, size 16 was really hard to find in an Asian store, almost impossible. Even 12-14 is limited selection.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm fond of Nordstrom Rack for daily AND fun stuff. For sexier stuff, perhaps Bebe (although not the atrocious stuff with the logo, just the actual designs)? Honestly, I don't feel the Victoria's Secret stuff is well-constructed and most of the "going out clothes" that I prefer are from small sellers such as Spitfire and LAMF.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> I'm fond of Nordstrom Rack for daily AND fun stuff. For sexier stuff, perhaps Bebe (although not the atrocious stuff with the logo, just the actual designs)? Honestly, I don't feel the Victoria's Secret stuff is well-constructed and most of the "going out clothes" that I prefer are from small sellers such as Spitfire and LAMF.


 I'm not a huge fan of labels plastered all over clothes. I don't understand why women want to wander around with PINK plastered on their asses. Of course, there are always exceptions. I get it in regards to sportswear and hoodies..things like that, but not big gaudy lettering on your buns or tatas. Purses..that's a different topic lol... But companies who're smart and use their labels as a print pattern... Smart!


----------



## calexxia (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not keen on over-labelled purses, either. Honestly, although one could refer to my concert shirts as nothing BUT an advertisement for the band, other than that, I don't flaunt labels. My Betsey stuff usually just has ONE external badge, my Frankie B's have just the pocket stitching and pocket tag, etc. I won't wear something that is nothing but logos, just can't do it (again, with the exception of concert shirts, which technically don't count, since it's not as if there is a huge American Apparel logo running alongside the band's stuff).


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

I see concert t's as my souvenir for my experience and memories.  There are no memories attached to clothing or purse labels other than how much is missing from my debit or credit card :'(

I've been shopping at vintage and second hand shops.  I don't know where the original owners find these really cute things but the stuff I've picked up are sooooo cute for sooo cheap! Its like a store where all the cute stuff go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Oct 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see concert t's as my souvenir for my experience and memories.  There are no memories attached to clothing or purse labels other than how much is missing from my debit or credit card :'(
> 
> I've been shopping at vintage and second hand shops.  I don't know where the original owners find these really cute things but the stuff I've picked up are sooooo cute for sooo cheap! Its like a store where all the cute stuff go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm all about the secondary market, too! (and, yeah, I really am terrified of what the number will be when I add up all my band shirts, seriously)


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

They sure aren't cheap!  My hubby brought me home a t-shirt from the Montreal Jazz Fest...definitely not cheap!...but he did go to concerts.  I would have no memories good memories attached to buying a $1200 Chanel bag and no $$ to put into my Chanel bag if it were purchased :/


----------



## calexxia (Oct 14, 2012)

What's funny is that I often wind up buying concert shirts ON the secondary market (for me it's like an overblown baseball card, not so much a souvenir), so many of them are only a buck or two. Plus, my old man picks them up for me at a lot of the gigs HE attends....it's just sort of become my trademark.

And (to get back on topic), I have been known to pick up stuff at Hot Topic or Wet Seal, but one has to be VERY careful with that, since the stuff is often poorly constructed (thus why it's so cheap) and if you're kinda older (I'm 40), you have to be much more careful about how you style it.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

I actually still have a t-shirt from a Montreal Jazz fest from the early 90's  I just wear it around the house tho.  Fan t-shirt with bf jeans and converse are always a classic. 

I have been finding some really cute and unique clothes at Value Village which is a 2nd hand store chain.  Sooooo many cute stuff and I've gotten compliments left and right for almost every one of them.  I'd been going crazy with the leather and suede jackets there too!  I just don't buy shoes or underwear :/

Almost everything I'd worn to work lately since all my old office wear have become sloppy loose have been from Value Village.


----------



## calexxia (Oct 14, 2012)

Here in America, Value Village is Savers, and I'm not super fond of them, as they seem to have a higher markup than the actual charity shops. I tend to score more designer stuff from the Humane Society one, funkier stuff from the ARC (developmentally disabled assistance), and the best housewares/entertainment items from Goodwill.I'm very lucky, though, in that there are a TON of secondary options within a ten mile radius (that include several consignment shops as well). I HATED that in Utah, I could only go to the DI and Savers (in case you haven't figured it out, the DI--LDS thrift store--wasn't really my cup of tea).


----------



## americanclassic (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't shop there, but Bebe, Guess, BCBG, Express, etc, all have that kind of 'sexy clubbing attire' vibe. AMIclubwear and GreatGlam have legit, you'd-never-wear-this-in-daylight club attire.

In terms of cute everyday clothing, ASOS has a lot of chic clothes--but they don't have physical stores in the US so you kind of just hope things are actually your size. SONSI seems to sell a bunch of plus-size brands. Karma Coma has a bunch of _crazy_ chic and _crazy _expensive clothes. Dorothy Perkins has vintage-vibe attire up to a size 18. You can customize clothes at Eshakti. Just do a search on Pinterest for plus-size or something, and I'm sure you'll find adorable clothes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The bulk of my clothing comes from H&amp;M, Forever21, Crossroads Trading, TJ Maxx, etc--but I'm the sort of person who can't justify spending $50 on a shirt lol.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

The selection is not good in other 2nd hand stores, they are much smaller. The VVs in my area, we have 2, the prices are lower the another in a nearby city by at least $3 on blouses, really cute tops for $5.99 and $7.99. Jeans at $7.99.. I have been picking up $300+ leather jackets and coats for $14.99 and $24.99. To me, if it's cute and I don't know where to buy it new, I'll buy it there!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 14, 2012)

> Here in America, Value Village is Savers, and I'm not super fond of them, as they seem to have a higher markup than the actual charity shops. I tend to score more designer stuff from the Humane Society one, funkier stuff from the ARC (developmentally disabled assistance), and the best housewares/entertainment items from Goodwill.I'm very lucky, though, in that there are a TON of secondary options within a ten mile radius (that include several consignment shops as well). I HATED that in Utah, I could only go to the DI and Savers (in case you haven't figured it out, the DI--LDS thrift store--wasn't really my cup of tea).


 Maybe off-topic here, but LDS seem prissy and easily frightened to me. I live in Coumcil Bluffs, which seems tohave a lot of Mormons. I moved here from a farming town of 6000 people, and no one noticed I wear a pentacle necklace until I went into the Community of Christ Thrift Store, which is run by the Mormon church. The older lady who was working the cash register got a funny look on her face and practically shoo's me out of the store. I prefer the Salvation Army Store and Goodwill. I can never find anything that fits at stores in the mall. And thrift stores have every brand under the sun.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> Maybe off-topic here, but LDS seem prissy and easily frightened to me. I live in Coumcil Bluffs, which seems tohave a lot of Mormons. I moved here from a farming town of 6000 people, and no one noticed I wear a pentacle necklace until I went into the Community of Christ Thrift Store, which is run by the Mormon church. The older lady who was working the cash register got a funny look on her face and practically shoo's me out of the store. I prefer the Salvation Army Store and Goodwill. I can never find anything that fits at stores in the mall. And thrift stores have every brand under the sun.


 That's a pretty bold statement to make in regards to a whole group of people. I've known some super nice and open minded people who claimed Mormon faith. Not one of them would ever make a statement like that. Shocking, one of them dyed their hair crazy colors and was a punker.... Farthest thing from being a priss.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

It may be prissy if thats all the clothing donations they receive and if their customers generally buy that stuff. Usually clothing is distributed according to demographics, they arent going to stock concert tshirts and cut off shorts if the customer base is primarily 60yr old women that normally wear skirts and floral dresses and feel pants are too manly. I went to a baptism class for my son and the woman teaching it scared off everyone attending the class that the priest phone everyone in who attended to find out what happened. There's always a far right and a far left in every group.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 14, 2012)

> It may be prissy if thats all the clothing donations they receive and if their customers generally buy that stuff. Usually clothing is distributed according to demographics, they arent going to stock concert tshirts and cut off shorts if the customer base is primarily 60yr old women that normally wear skirts and floral dresses and feel pants are too manly. I went to a baptism class for my son and the woman teaching it scared off everyone attending the class that the priest phone everyone in who attended to find out what happened. There's always a far right and a far left in every group.


 Definitely agree.. extremes exist in religions, political parties, various groups. I have vegan friends who are militant in expressing their displeasure of any animal consumption. I still eat my cheeseburger, though and fantasize about the perfect expensive leather jacket. Lol, I have a value village near me. Should drop by more often and see what they have. There's a lot of Navy folks here, so finding a cool peacoat is always easy.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 14, 2012)

The VV in Langley - 40min drive from me, their clothing is similar in selection but blouses start at $9.99 and leather jackets are $30 and it's nothing spectacular that I'll buy.  Sooo disappointed in that store.  The 2 closest to me are 10min and 20min drives with way better selection and lower prices and not many people go there for some reason so they aren't all picked thru.  Maybe they think its too expensive and go someplace cheaper.  I'm ok paying $7.99 for a top that's totally cute and completely unique because I have no idea what store it came from.  I've bought 10 leather and suede coats and jackets from VV this summer.  2 for my son, 2 for my daughter, 1 for my husband and 5 for me!  Probably $2400 to $3500 worth of leather for about $250.


----------



## Doris Allen (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PDubA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Dots Fashion stores or I always find a great bargain at Burkes Outlet's  (Dots should have an online store, Burkes is by location only  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
> 
> ...


Me too Dots is good or I must say the best according to me. Every time I go there I want to by all the cloth lines there!!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 15, 2012)

Look for a FOREVER 21 that carries plus sizes. When my cousin lost a ton of weight she went there and found some super cute/sexy clothes.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have realized that I don't really have anything cute or sexy in my closet. All mostly stuff one would wear to work or casual dinners.
> 
> ...


----------



## divadoll (Oct 15, 2012)

The Forever 21 in my area carries really small sizes only.  Metrotown caters more to Asians so even 14's are smaller than regular 14s and there were no plus size section there.  I didn't know there was even such thing as plus size section in Forever 21. The quality isnt the best tho.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Oct 15, 2012)

The plus sizes are only available in certain stores.  They started carry plus sizes a couple years ago. I agree that the quality isn't the best!! The prices are too bad tho. So if you're looking for something to wear for a night out F21 is a decent place to shop



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Forever 21 in my area carries really small sizes only.  Metrotown caters more to Asians so even 14's are smaller than regular 14s and there were no plus size section there.  I didn't know there was even such thing as plus size section in Forever 21. The quality isnt the best tho.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look for a FOREVER 21 that carries plus sizes. When my cousin lost a ton of weight she went there and found some super cute/sexy clothes.


 There is a F21 not too far from me, I always assumed it was for small sizes so never checked it out. Thanks for the heads up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

Faith21 is the plus size I believe? You can always order online. In regards to quality, it's cheap and reflects that in the pricing lol. Disposable fashion, right? My main thing is how unorganized the stores always seem to be, like a scatterbrained person randomly hung stuff all over. I do love to buy accessories and stuff there..can always find a little bangle or something.


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 15, 2012)

Asos.com!! They are a british site, but have free world wide delivery, and they mark their sizes US/UK/EU, so there is no confusion. They have plus, petite, and striaght sizes, and soooo many cute things.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Faith21 is the plus size I believe? You can always order online. In regards to quality, it's cheap and reflects that in the pricing lol. Disposable fashion, right? My main thing is how unorganized the stores always seem to be, like a scatterbrained person randomly hung stuff all over. I do love to buy accessories and stuff there..can always find a little bangle or something.


 My main concern is being almost 40 and trying to find something that is a bit more sexy. I don't want to end up looking like someone trying to be 25 but I dont want to be meh either.

Bleh! I'll just never go out again, that's easier! LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

> My main concern is being almost 40 and trying to find something that is a bit more sexy. I don't want to end up looking like someone trying to be 25 but I dont want to be meh either. Bleh! I'll just never go out again, that's easier! LOL


 Lol.. just remember age appropriate. Your bling is a little more mature, so no glitter letters over your ass! Lol, I'm 26 and don't wear most of the "trendy" stuff. Looks like it's appropriate for 14 year olds. Tanks in different colors.. you can pair those with kimono style tops that are sheer, but patterned or striped. Sexy and not too revealing. Really, it'll be the cuts and textures of fabrics that can help. Do you wear skirts? I saw those fab boots you got in the other thread lol. A long sleeve wrap dress with an A Line, a little faux fur vest and knee high boots.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol.. just remember age appropriate. Your bling is a little more mature, so no glitter letters over your ass! Lol, I'm 26 and don't wear most of the "trendy" stuff. Looks like it's appropriate for 14 year olds. Tanks in different colors.. you can pair those with kimono style tops that are sheer, but patterned or striped. Sexy and not too revealing. Really, it'll be the cuts and textures of fabrics that can help. Do you wear skirts? I saw those fab boots you got in the other thread lol. A long sleeve wrap dress with an A Line, a little faux fur vest and knee high boots.


 Those boots died.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to call ShoeDazzle and figure out what to do.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

Dark denim, cowl necks, v-necks(doesn't have to plunge to the nips).. a little splash of animal print. It kind of depends on what you find sexy, which is subjective. You dressing to express your appeal and do you want to exude a little or be pow wow? Lol.. heels of any kind are always sexy and fun.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 15, 2012)

> Those boots died.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to call ShoeDazzle and figure out what to do.


 Oh no! You need another pair, but durable and longer living lol. Dang, those were hot!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dark denim, cowl necks, v-necks(doesn't have to plunge to the nips).. a little splash of animal print. It kind of depends on what you find sexy, which is subjective. You dressing to express your appeal and do you want to exude a little or be pow wow? Lol.. heels of any kind are always sexy and fun.


 yes yes yes to dark denim.


----------



## Pancua (Nov 4, 2012)

Ok, here are a couple shirts I bought for going out in. I really like them both but I have to admit, I like the brown one t he best. 









Now I need to start looking for pants/skirts!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 5, 2012)

Pancua, those prints are nice!


----------



## Pancua (Nov 5, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 16, 2013)

I love to shop from the store which have a fashionable collection of clothes. I am always ready adopt the new fashion. I am a working person so don't get much time for shopping therefore I like to shop from online stores which saves my lots of time and also money as well. You will find the cute collection clothes at E-stores easily.


----------

